# Help with our epson lx300+ and lx300+II



## Angel_of_Pirate (Jun 12, 2009)

My epson lx300+ has a black line between text when i print. i already change printer head and ribbon but same problem we encounter. 

with our lx300+II, when we turn it on there are 5 beeps and the head didn't move. I read from the manual concerning that 5 beeps and I follow the steps given, but same problem we encounter.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Try uninstalling driver and software and reinstalling the driver and software.


----------



## Angel_of_Pirate (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank your for the reply sir.

even i didn't connect our epson lx300+II printer to the CPU and i try to turn it on the 5 beeps problem occur. what should i do with this sir?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

You have paper from another paper source, is currently in the paper path.

1. Move the paper release lever to the correct position
2. Press the Load/eject button to feed the paper out of the paper path
3. Set the lever to the position you want to use.


----------



## Angel_of_Pirate (Jun 12, 2009)

i already tried that sir but same problem i encounter. i already check if there are paper feed at the printer but i didn't find anything. i already disassemble but nothing nhappend.


----------

